# my progress



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

here are some pics of me

my stats are

age 21

weight 12.4 stone it was 10.8 back in xmas 2006 when i started training.

been training since just before xmas 2006

here are sum pics from dec 2006

to today

please tell me what you think and areas that i can improve


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a god amount of weight to have added over the course of 18 months. Looking at you, you still have low bodyfat too. Are you still gaining right now?


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

yes im still gaining well im still trying to gain i got a alot more size to put on.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Just keep stuffing the good food in all day, it's not easy but it works


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Good work mate, stick at it!


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

here is some new up to date pics of me weight now 13/13.2 stone.

chaged my gym and now really pushing myself at the new gym please tell me on what you think thanks craig


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your moving in the right direction.

Plenty of good whole foods like mega said, and loads of Deads, Squats, bent over rows, Bench etc.

You should be pleased with the results thus far fella.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Still improving mate, it's a annoyingly slow process for most of us - just stick at it and you will keep improving as you are.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

great progress man keep it up! how tall are you just out of interest?


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

im 5.9 always wanted to be 6 foot but never got there lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

keep doing what your doing mate, its working well for you


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good work mate, you'll naturally gain size at your age over the following years, but great so far... and always good to see people progress.. keep up the good work. One of the most important things is consistency and patience and just look a year ahead and reap the rewards when you get there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Good progress keep increasing your cals because the bigger you get the more food you need.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks for all your replys just about to start a new course so will put so more upto date pics up after.

thanks craig


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

New course of what mate ?


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

was thinking sust and deac but i can get hgh at a great price so might give that a try


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

13.2 stone? You don't even nearly look that weight for 5'9.

Musty have hugeeee legs lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

craigy_boy said:


> thanks for all your replys just about to start a new course so will put so more upto date pics up after.
> 
> thanks craig


Whe did you start using drugs?

Seems a shame as you have only been training less than 12 months and going off your pictures had alot of natural growing to do.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

here are some pics the gf took last night not the best will put sum better ones up later, stas in thses are 13.2 stone drop some weight but have got bigger.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

craigy_boy said:


> was thinking sust and deac but i can get hgh at a great price so might give that a try


OMG this is just so wrong on so many levels....

Tell me thats a joke? How long have you been on gear and what have you done before?

J


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

i still havent taken anything mate dont worrieim still clean,lost my job so have no money to do anything like that now.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

craigy_boy said:


> i still havent taken anything mate dont worrieim still clean,lost my job so have no money to do anything like that now.


Thank god for that dude, you gave me a heart attack! Gear and HGH are completly seperate, they are not like each other. If your gonna do gear or HGH please research and ask questions to others first, you see so many peeps use them who dont really need them, when all they will do is waste your health and wallet...they are great tools when used correctly with research, diet and training.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

i have looked into them and a very good friend of mine at uni a bodybuilder and i have looked into them and he has told me so much about them an the way to use them so when the time come i think i will be fine.think im doing well at the mo got from being 11 stone to 13.5 stone


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Gain more size all over then worry about improving certain regions.

Great progress bud.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

i am now just trying to eat has many meals in a day as i can been eating lots of rice pasta and the amount of steak i have eaten must be about 3 cows a week.lol


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Keep at it mate, you looking good.

Just remember EAT, EAT, EAT!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Pointless doing HGH on its own. Saying that you shouldn't even consider taking gear. Try and keep your diet a bit cleaner, you're gaining muscle but also a fair bit of fat judgin from your stomach.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DaPs said:


> 13.2 stone? You don't even nearly look that weight for 5'9.
> 
> Musty have hugeeee legs lol.


Bit harsh Daps. But he is at least hitting the gym eh?


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

Try and keep your diet a bit cleaner, you're gaining muscle but also a fair bit of fat judgin from your stomach.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good work bro, you seem to be stacking mass on well keep at it.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

what the best way to get rid of the fat that i have is it just down to diet or not?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

craigy_boy said:


> what the best way to get rid of the fat that i have is it just down to diet or not?


Diet and cardio mate.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

thats some good improvements keep focused and all will come


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi mate good progress, but i have to agree with dabs on some level im 5ft 9 and 13stone and going by your pics you dont look any where near as big, but i tend to go by the mirror more than the scales, keep at it though more gains to come.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i think ur gains are good but im 5.11 12.10 at the moment and alot bigger than that, i think its good though im just sayin i fair dont believe you.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

matokane said:


> i think ur gains are good but im 5.11 12.10 at the moment and alot bigger than that, i think its good though im just sayin i fair dont believe you.


not trying to be funny why would i need to lie< if you dont believe me thats your problem


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

you should believe him, im alot bigger than some peple my height but also lighter its not all about muscle weight is about bones, fat, water and muscle everyone is different


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Bone size, density plays a big part.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

lads been there when hes jumped on the scales the bugger is the same weight as me but smaller so ? ? ? ? ? ?

like above bone size and stuff:bounce:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I like it that your posting up your pics of your progress mate, and i agree why would you need to lie its not as if you come on here as a competition so you wouldn't be gaining anything by lying anyways! keep up the hard work and the diet also.

I have been training now not that long either and i was thinking of trying gear but IMO to you i wouldn't not yet anyways, i have put it off til i fully understand everything there is to know and also got some advice on it as i know you said your friend knows about them but believe me you never know everything there is to know about gear or even training and should always be looking for advice even if you think you have got it down to the T (but again you should know who/what to listen to also)

Carry on naturally for a while its obviously working at the minute for you, keep up the hard work both inside and outside the gym!!!!!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

You can't judge people's weight just by looking at them for the most part, especially in a photo. Some people are very good at looking and judging size, but even they're dead wrong sometimes.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

hey guys some new upto date pics of me please tell me what you think bad or good.

the last pic is me just over 2 years ago


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

looking good mate.

shoulders look well nice.

(in a non gay way  )


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

thats some good improvement , keep it up and you can go a long way


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good progress mate.. keep it going


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

if anyone from mammoth is viewing im free for sponsorship.lol.what people do when they are not training.lol


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

if you use gear now you are heading to put on alot of water retention,sure you will weigh heavier but a bit of advice,leave the scales alone and concentrate on building a good solid foundation naturally i did for the first five yrs training,that way you will not become dependant on the gear and your gains will be quality and not fluctuate by a stone in weight because of water retention.you have made great gains so dont change what hasnt been broken i think the saying goes!!!!!! good luck mate


----------

